# Interest group forums > Energy and Resource Conservation Forum >  Any Victron specialist here?

## Tato

Good evening.
We have completed a PV installation with:
- Victron Quattro
- Victron SmartSolar Mppt RS 450
- VE Color Control GX
- Solar MD Li-ion batteries
Our problem is, we are still waiting for the delivery of the VE MK3 cable (interface) to be able to program the Quattro properly.
In the meantime, the default battery charging voltage of the Quattro is set too high (for lithium batteries), so they shut off to protect themselves.
Is there any way we can de-activate or bypass the Quattro charger (and maybe use exclusively the Mppt RS charger, at least while the sun is shining)?
Tato

----------

